# Escombrar Vs. Agranar



## TraductoraPobleSec

Aquest fil (jutipiris) m'ha fet pensar en l'ús de la paraula _granera_, que mencionava la companya Tige, i del verb corresponent. Tinc una pregunta (com sempre ) per a les persones que de l'escombra en dieu _granera_ i d'escombrar, _agranar_. 

En l'ús metafòric, també feu servir _agranar_ en comptes d'_escombrar_? M'explico, vosaltres dieu "agranar cap a casa" o "escombrar cap a casa"?


----------



## Bolic

Si, que se diu "agranar cap a ca meua" en el sentit de mirar pes meu profit.
Besadetes


----------



## Samaruc

A València també agranem tant en sentit literal com metafòric i, fins i tot, en sentit científic.

Mireu què en diu el Trobat:

_agranar

1. a. v. tr. Llevar amb la granera (allò que embruta el sòl). Agranar les molles de pa. Agranar la pols.
b. v. tr. abs. Agrana bé i no faces polseguera.
c. v. tr. [ fig. ] Eliminar (allò que resulta molest, allò que pertorba). Volen agranar el sector crític del partit. El vent ha agranat els núvols.
d. agranar cap a casa (o cap a dins ) Actuar en benefici propi.
2. a. v. tr. Netejar el sòl (d'una habitació, d'un carrer, etc.), amb una granera. Cal agranar la cuina. Agranar les voreres.
b. v. tr. [ p. anal. i iròn. ] Agranar el carrer amb la falda.
c. v. tr. [ fig. ] Volen agranar de les llistes electorals tots els crítics.
d. màquina d'agranar MANUT. Agranadora.
3. v. tr. ELECTRÒN./ÒPT. Explorar sistemàticament la superfície d'un objecte amb un raig lluminós, un feix de partícules o un tren d'ones per a generar un senyal elèctric variable el valor instantani del qual estarà en funció de la informació que conté la fracció d'àrea examinada a cada instant.
4. v. tr. Nodrir (els animals) amb gra. Agranar els ànecs._​
La quarta accepció m'ha sobtat una mica, tot i que resulta bastant lògica, però si sent dir "agranar els ànecs" em ve al cap algú espantant-los amb una granera més que nodrint-los...

Per cert, no sabia que a les Balears també agranaven, creia que "agranar" era cosa d'occidentals (o d'alguns occidentals, no sé)... Mira, bo és saber-ho!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> _
> 4. v. tr. Nodrir (els animals) amb gra. Agranar els ànecs.​_​La quarta accepció m'ha sobtat una mica, tot i que resulta bastant lògica, però si sent dir "agranar els ànecs" em ve al cap algú espantant-los amb una granera més que nodrint-los...


 
Sí que fa gràcia, sí!

Per cert, em fa tot l'efecte que hi ha més parlants que agranen que no pas que escombrin. Jo escombro: sóc del Garraf.

Una abraçada a tots dos, Bolic i Samaruc.


----------



## Dixie!

M'encanta  Aquí al Delta no es diu _escombrar_, es diu *agranar*, *granera* i derivats 

De fet em pensava que era una paraula exclusiva de la nostra zona, com també ho és, per exemple, *escurar* (qui no sàpiga què vol dir, que ho pregunte ) .


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Escurar_ també ho diuen a les illes. I la pica és l'_escurada_, si no vaig errada.

_Granera_ i _agranar_ ho vaig aprendre quan era petita, que sempre anava amb la família a la Terra Alta.


----------



## Bolic

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> _Escurar_ també ho diuen a les illes. I la pica és l'_escurada_, si no vaig errada.


 
No, estimadeta. S'escurada és es caramull de plats i coberts que hem d'escurar, i després d'escurats se posen damunt s'aixugador. Sa pica és sa pica, encara que no piqui. Actualment tenim es rentaplats, que ho fa tot i totsol, quan no s'embossa.

També mos escuràvem ses dents amb un escuradents, i ses ungles amb un guinavetet, i ses orelles amb un llàpis (ai!!).

I quan se tracta de roba, és sa bugada, i per rentar-la temin, o teníem, es lleixiu. Un temps, fèiem sa bugada, fregant sa roba damunt una post de rentar, i se feia es lleixiu, posant-la dins una ribella amb aigua amb alcalí per fer-la tornar blanca. Avui vessen es lleixiu damunt es Levi's per fer-los tornar "gastats". No és un invent des jovent d'avui en dia, ja que quan jo vaig fer sa mili (fa teeeeemps…), també era costum vessar lleixiu damunt es galons de cabo o de sargent, per fer-los semblar més "veteranos".


----------



## Samaruc

A València també escurem i l'escurada és el mateix que diu en Bolic: allò que cal escurar, no la pica.

Salut a tothom!


----------



## Göthe

Sóc d'una ciutat de València, d'Alzira, i ací sempre hem parlat de Granera i d'agranar. Pel que veig és l'opció que està guanyant.

Quant als comentaris de Bolic vull dir que nosaltres a casa també utilitzem les mateixes paraules amb el mateix significat: escurada i eixugador. 

Adéu a tots!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bolic said:


> S'escurada és es caramull de plats i coberts que hem d'escurar, i després d'escurats se posen damunt s'aixugador.


 
Vaig aprendre la paraula en una cançó i m'havia muntat la pel·lícula que era la pica . Gràcies, Bolic, per aclarir-ho a aquesta pobra principatina.



Göthe said:


> ací sempre hem parlat de Granera i d'agranar. Pel que veig és l'opció que està guanyant.


 
M'encanta que guanyeu!


----------



## betulina

Per Badalona ja us podeu imaginar que només escombrem. Em vaig familiaritzar amb _granera_ a la universitat, amb una companya de Mallorca, i em pensava que era una cosa únicament mallorquina/balear. Però pel que veig, sí!, de fet, l'abast és tan o més extens que el de l'_escombra_! 

Ara tinc curiositat per saber com se'n diu a les terres de Lleida... coincideix amb el que diuen a la Franja?

Per cert, estic deduint pel que dieu que _escurar_ vol dir "rentar els plats"... vaig bé? M'encanten aquestes coses!  Suposo que quan t'ha agradat tant un àpat que deixes el plat "ben escurat", sense una molla, deu anar per aquí també... (però igualment l'has de passar per la pica, clar  )


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Ara tinc curiositat per saber com se'n diu a les terres de Lleida... coincideix amb el que diuen a la Franja?


 
Ja ens ho confirmarà algú d'allí, però si no ho recordo malament, la gent que conec de la Terra Ferma també diuen _granera_. Per això us deia que crec que hi ha més parlants de català que agranin que no pas que escombrin.

És una llàstima que no tinguem formenterencs per aquí: resulta que l'illa de Formentera es va poblar tard (penso que envers el segle XVIII) i ho van fer catalans. Per això els formenterencs no tenen l'accent que típicament s'associa amb les Balears. Em pregunto com els afecta en el lèxic. Jo només he estat a Formentera d'escapada llampec i vaig poder interactuar molt poc amb els autòctons.

Conec una formenterenca i li hauré de dir que s'uneixi al club WR i que ens "nodreixi". A veure què em diu: si hi diuen _granera_ o _escombra_. O si _escuren_ o _renten plats_.

Per cert, Bolic, la vostra bugada és el mateix aquí, tot i que és una paraula que cada vegada la fa servir menys gent.


----------



## Bolic

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Per cert, Bolic, la vostra bugada és el mateix aquí, tot i que és una paraula que cada vegada la fa servir menys gent.


 
Ai, si, filleta!. No me'n parlis de bugades, que me'n faig un bugat, que és un Bolic, que som jo. (Això vé, segurament, des fet que ses bugaderes feien un bolic de sa roba que li duia cada família, per tal que no se mesclàs amb sa d'altres famílies). 

I un bugader és es qui fa bugada, però també es qui fa bugats.

I sa bugaderia, allà on fan sa bugada. I jo voldria proposar que es Parlament, tant es nostro com es vostro, rebi es nom alternatiu de Bugaderia, ja que hi fan tant bugats com bugades. "El Xerrament", que li deia mon pare, a.c.s.

Besadetes dolces


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una cosa, ara que parles de *bugader*, Bolic, i qui agrana és el...? No crec que sigui l'*escombriare* a Mallorca, oi? 

Aquesta la sé en alguerès, que és *escombrador* (més fàcil que escombriare)


----------



## Bolic

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Una cosa, ara que parles de *bugader*, Bolic, i qui agrana és el...? No crec que sigui l'*escombriaire* a Mallorca, oi?


 
Of course it is an agredanor, a sweeper. Why not?
Eh bien sûr c'est un agrenador, un balayeur. Pour quoi pas?
Claro que es un agrenador, un barrendero. ¿Por qué no?


----------



## brau

A la meua gossa li encanten les natilles que fa ma mare, i ella sempre diu que deixa els potets "ben escuradets" quan li'ls donem buits. Només per aclarir, ací per València pronunciem "ascurár", "ascurá" i "ascuraét", per escurar, escurada i escuradet.

Aquest verb és un dels típics que els principantins orientals no solen entendre quan baixen cap ací, junt amb altres com "gitar-se". Recorde una conversa amb una amiga de Terrassa:

-Be, jo me'n vaig al llit.
-Ja vas a gitar-te?
-Què? No, me'n vaig al llit.
-Ah, vas a llegir?
-Què dius? No, vaig a dormir.
-Però no m'has dit que no anaves a gitar-te?


----------



## Mei

Jo sóc de les poques persones que escombren cap a casa. 

Salut jovent!

Mei


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> A la meua gossa li encanten les natilles que fa ma mare, i ella sempre diu que deixa els potets "ben escuradets" quan li'ls donem buits. Només per aclarir, ací per València pronunciem "ascurár", "ascurá" i "ascuraét", per escurar, escurada i escuradet.
> 
> Aquest verb és un dels típics que els principantins orientals no solen entendre quan baixen cap ací, junt amb altres com "gitar-se". Recorde una conversa amb una amiga de Terrassa:
> 
> -Be, jo me'n vaig al llit.
> -Ja vas a gitar-te?
> -Què? No, me'n vaig al llit.
> -Ah, vas a llegir?
> -Què dius? No, vaig a dormir.
> -Però no m'has dit que no anaves a gitar-te?



Conversa típica, a mi em passava sovint quan estudiava a Tarragona  paraules nostres com "escurar", "agranar", "gitar-se" i altres no les comprenien 

Per cert, veig que "agranar" va guanyant.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Vet aquí una altra vegada la que mai no para de preguntar . 

Avui hi havia un cel espectacular de núvols sobre Barcelona i he tornat a pensar en els verbs _agranar_ i _escombrar_. Allò que pot dir-se que el vent escombra els núvols (o niguls), en el cas de les persones que feu servir el verb *agranar*, també l'utilitzaríeu en aquest cas? És a dir, diríeu: "El vent va *agranar* els núvols/niguls"?

Gràcies, companys!


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Avui hi havia un cel espectacular de núvols sobre Barcelona i he tornat a pensar en els verbs _agranar_ i _escombrar_. Allò que pot dir-se que el vent escombra els núvols (o niguls), en el cas de les persones que feu servir el verb *agranar*, també l'utilitzaríeu en aquest cas? És a dir, diríeu: "El vent va *agranar* els núvols/niguls"?



En el meu cas, no, TPS. Diríem "el vent s'emporta/arrossega/s'endú" els núvols. Els núvols no s'agranen!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> En el meu cas, no, TPS. Diríem "el vent s'emporta/arrossega/s'endú" els núvols. Els núvols no s'agranen!


 
Doncs és una metàfora ben bonica: jo sí que l'he sentida i trobo que és ben coherent.

Un petó a l'Ebre!


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Vet aquí una altra vegada la que mai no para de preguntar .
> 
> Avui hi havia un cel espectacular de núvols sobre Barcelona i he tornat a pensar en els verbs _agranar_ i _escombrar_. Allò que pot dir-se que el vent escombra els núvols (o niguls), en el cas de les persones que feu servir el verb *agranar*, també l'utilitzaríeu en aquest cas? És a dir, diríeu: "El vent va *agranar* els núvols/niguls"?
> 
> Gràcies, companys!


 
No, jo no ho diria i no he sentit mai a ningú que ho diga. Per cert, hi ha qui diu també "núgols".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> No, jo no ho diria i no he sentit mai a ningú que ho diga. Per cert, hi ha qui diu també "núgols".


 
De veritat? Doncs és una d'aquelles metàfores prou recurrents en literatura. A més, oi que s'entén? Jo és que sóc de les que penso que s'han d'explotar les possiblitats de la llengua i admiro les persones que fan poesia amb les paraules, sense ànim de ser poetes (i, al final, resulta que acaben sent més bons poetes que els poetes ) 

Pla parlava de cels *moblats* de núvols: maco també, oi?


----------



## Samaruc

A mi també m'agrada això d'"agranar els núvols". I "moblar un cel amb núvols", també.

No havia sentit mai "niguls", el que sí que sona molt per ací és el "núgol" que ha comentat en Brau.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> A mi també m'agrada això d'"agranar els núvols". I "moblar un cel amb núvols", també.
> 
> No havia sentit mai "niguls", el que sí que sona molt per ací és el "núgol" que ha comentat en Brau.


 
_Nigul_ és a Mallorca, no sé com en diuen, dels núvols, a la resta de les illes.


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> De veritat? Doncs és una d'aquelles metàfores prou recurrents en literatura. A més, oi que s'entén? Jo és que sóc de les que penso que s'han d'explotar les possiblitats de la llengua i admiro les persones que fan poesia amb les paraules, sense ànim de ser poetes (i, al final, resulta que acaben sent més bons poetes que els poetes )
> 
> Pla parlava de cels *moblats* de núvols: maco també, oi?


 
És clar que s'entén i és ben idiomàtica, però no em sona haver-la vista escrita si sóc sincer, però potser que sí que me l'haja trobada. Jo el que volia dir és que no m'eixiria dir una cosa d'aquestes.  Però clar jo només m'acoste al mestre Pla en què també em diuen Josep i visc a la Plana.


----------



## chics

Hola!

Em sembla que _nigol _es diu només a Mallorca, tot i que la tele fa que sigui conegut a les altres illes. A Menorca diuen* núvol*. Per cert, que també es diu *granar* (i no _agranar_), em pensava que això era a totes les illes... M'heu fet dubtar, com que no veig gaire escrit, potser era jo que em pensava que sentia altra cosa, però no, he preguntat i m'han dit "sempre granar". Ah, i sí es fa servir en metàfores i tot tipus de frases, per als illencs "_escombrar _és un castellanisme, de _escoba_".

Bon dia tingueu.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bon dia, Chics! 

Desconeixia totalment això de _granar_!


----------



## betulina

betulina said:


> Ara tinc curiositat per saber com se'n diu a les terres de Lleida... coincideix amb el que diuen a la Franja?



Perdó per l'autocitació, però veig que l'Almoina, que és de Lleida, ha votat que diu "escombra", de manera que allà deuen dir "escombra", també.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, jo també em vaig quedar parada. Tinc una amiga que és de Lleida "capital", tot i que viu a Barcelona, i juraria que ella diu _granera_. Quan torni de vacances li preguntaré per assegurar-me'n. Potser Lleida City és una zona de transició... Em pregunto què passa amb Tarragona capital: a veure si apareix l'Eva Maria i ens ho explica


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sí, jo també em vaig quedar parada. Tinc una amiga que és de Lleida "capital", tot i que viu a Barcelona, i juraria que ella diu _granera_. Quan torni de vacances li preguntaré per assegurar-me'n. Potser Lleida City és una zona de transició... Em pregunto què passa amb Tarragona capital: a veure si apareix l'Eva Maria i ens ho explica



Em sembla que a Tarragona diuen escombra, però ara tinc dubtes. Eva Maria, on ets?


----------



## Eva Maria

Montse i tothom,

Ja sóc aquí! 

Doncs a Tarragona i Reus jo sempre he sentit dir "escombrar". I, és clar, "escombra".

Respecte a "agranar", "granera",... conec les paraules per lectures - i jo diria que més aviat clàssiques, tipus les obres de Víctor Català i Ruyra -, perquè mai no ho he sentit dir a ningú de paraula, ni a d'altres indrets catalans molt allunyats de la meva zona.

EM

PS: SúperMontse, sisplau, desvetlla'ns el misteri del teu nou avatar epatant en blanc i negre! És el castell de Montjuïc il·luminat o no?


----------



## chics

Com la supermontse no t'ho xerra, ho faré jo!   (em falta una careta amb banyes de diable...)

Sí, mira, és Montjuïc -a Barcelona- però el que s'il·lumina així no és el castell sinó el museu nacional d'art. Mmm... en realitat era un edifici que van contruir per a una _expo_ i que ha estat més de cent anys sense ciments, perque l'havien de tirar als pocos mesos... i allà és on tenim les nostres joies del romànic, amb l'aura de superestrella però sense ciments. Així som.

Qué guapo, l'avatar, oi?


----------



## Eva Maria

chics said:


> Com la supermontse no t'ho xerra, ho faré jo!   (em falta una careta amb banyes de diable...)
> 
> Sí, mira, és Montjuïc -a Barcelona- però el que s'il·lumina així no és el castell sinó el museu nacional d'art. Mmm... en realitat era un edifici que van contruir per a una _expo_ i que ha estat més de cent anys sense ciments, perque l'havien de tirar als pocos mesos... i allà és on tenim les nostres joies del romànic, amb l'aura de superestrella però sense ciments. Així som.
> 
> Qué guapo, l'avatar, oi?


 
SúperChics,

Tu i els teus mega-desplegaments d'informació!

És veritat! Però vist des de lluny dóna la impressió que és el castell el que està il·luminat, com que fa més embalum!

És original que sigui en blanc i negre!

Petons,

EM


----------



## chics

Desde casa meva es veu com si sortís de la muntanya...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ei, que guanyen els agranadors 

Pel que fa al meu avatar, és la portada de _Qualsevol nit pot sortir el sol_, d'en Jaume Sisa, que és fill del meu trosset de ciutat. La qualitat de l'avatar és molt dolenta, però hi ha tons rosats també 

Nois i noies, a agranar s'ha dit!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Per cert, que també es diu *granar* (i no _agranar_), em pensava que això era a totes les illes... M'heu fet dubtar, com que no veig gaire escrit, potser era jo que em pensava que sentia altra cosa, però no, he preguntat i m'han dit "sempre granar".


 
Doncs acabo de petar la xerradeta per telèfon amb el meu contacte formenterenc (una antiga companya d'universitat) i, a banda de dir-li que s'uneixi a les nostres discussions, li he demanat per _agranar/escombrar_ i... es veu que a Formentera fan com a Menorca, Chics, que *GRANEN*! A Formentera, doncs, segons aquesta amiga, *GRANAR*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sí, jo també em vaig quedar parada. Tinc una amiga que és de Lleida "capital", tot i que viu a Barcelona, i juraria que ella diu _granera_. Quan torni de vacances li preguntaré per assegurar-me'n. Potser Lleida City és una zona de transició...


 
Em cito a mi mateixa i trec un tema de ja fa dies , però és que tot just ara m'acaba de trucar la meva amiga de Lleida i l'he sotmesa a interrogatori: m'ha dit que mai no havia sentit les paraules _agranar_ ni _granera_! I jo que em pensava que ella les deia!


----------



## josepV

Priorat, escombrar, pero 10 Km i ja agranen. L'Ebre potser fa la ratlla.


----------



## aprenent

Bona nit,
arrib una mica tard, però així i tot m'agradaria contribuir:
a Mallorca sempre he sentit granera i granar (com a Menorca i a Formentera), i des núvols en deim (crec que majoritàriament) niguls, encara que un amic d'Alcúdia en deia nivols.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Escombrar i escombra (he fet el 50-50).

Plats: escuro, apilo, i basquet al rentaplats. En lloc d'escurada, en diem apilada de plats.


----------

